# Vitale Barberis Canonico?



## David A. (Mar 8, 2006)

I was hoping that the many experts on this site could tell me a little more about this fabric. There have been several mentions of VBC fabric on this site, but no substantive discussion. 

From context, those references suggested that VBC is quite a decent fabric, since it is available for bespoke suits and several high end RTW lines. At the same time, JC Penney has incorporated it into their Stafford line.

My encounter for VBC more closely resembles the latter. I'm working on a presidential campaign this year and wanted to buy a couple of low-low-price suits of moderate quality that I wouldn't feel bad about subjecting to extensive abuse. To that end, I found a Tasso Elba (Macy's best in-house brand) going for less than $110 on Smart Bargains. I didn't expect much, but when the suit arrived it has a nice, smooth hand, was feather-light (perfect for a DC summer) and had a label that said "Vitale Barberis Canonico".

So, did I score a deal? Or is there a catch?


----------



## medhat (Jan 15, 2006)

Much like Loro Piana, Vitale Barberis can probably be found, in varying qualities, on a wide range of wool merchandise, of equally-widely ranging price. My opinion (same with LP) is that at the very least it's above average, rising to hi-end. In fact, my current favorite suit (MTM Brooks MG-measured) is made from Vitale Barberis wool, which I chose only based on it's feel and appearance (found out the manufacturer after the decision). So, yes, if you like it, it was a good deal.


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

Sounds like a real bargain.
There is a strong bias on this forum towards the London merchants (Eg. Lessers and Smith Woollens) over cloth mills.
There is a perception that the cloth that VBC makes for Holland & Sherry, Dormeuil and Smiths is better than the stuff they make for RTW brands.
That is not my experience.
If you like the look and feel. Buy it.

*W_B*


----------



## pichao (Apr 13, 2008)

*Good quality*

I recently ordered a two piece suit (made to measure) made with fabrics from Vitale Barberis Canonico.

According to my opinion the fabric has a very high quality to a moderate price. Good value for money!:icon_smile:


----------



## David A. (Mar 8, 2006)

*By the way...*

If there are any Italian speakers out there -- and how could there not be on a site like this? -- does "Vitale Barberis Canonico" mean something, or is it just a name?


----------



## Graft (Apr 7, 2008)

According to the company's website, it is the name of the founder.

https://www.vitalebarberiscanonico.it/index2_en.htm


----------



## Graft (Apr 7, 2008)

By the way, it is an interesting site with vids of the dyeing and weaving processes.


----------



## HISMES PARIS (Mar 26, 2008)

Does anyone know where to buy VBC? I'm looking to have a suit made, but want to bring my own cloth to the tailor.


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

I would recommend avoiding VBC if you can. If the OP is happy with the cut and construction of his suits so be it, but I suspect VCB labelled garments are fused and made in Eastern Europe. VBC cloths tend to be 2x1, and will not stand up to prolonged abuse.

Those seeking to source their own cloth might be better off looking here:

https://www.hfw-huddersfield.co.uk/hardyminnis/index.asp

The Frescos and flannels from Minnis are particularly highly regarded. The Classic range is also excellent. The Dorchester range from Hardy can also be recommended.


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

Cheshire Clothing (RIP) sourced their cloth from VBC. Neither fused or from Eastern Europe.

*W_B*


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

whistle_blower71 said:


> Cheshire Clothing (RIP) sourced their cloth from VBC. Neither fused or from Eastern Europe.
> 
> *W_B*


Naturally the cloth itself does not and cannot use fusing in its manufacture. I am talking about VBC branded RTW garments. I have seen them around before. I suspect they started to make their own stuff like Zegna do - and not just cloth.


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

VBC do (at least some) of Ede's house fabrics, if I remember rightly. They're fine & durable enough for most people. Are they wonderful? No. More pertinently, neither have I ever been moved to choose VBC fabric over some others. 

But they're not going to fall apart on you and they won't be like a burlap sack either.


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

Holdfast said:


> VBC do (at least some) of Ede's house fabrics, if I remember rightly. They're fine & durable enough for most people. Are they wonderful? No. More pertinently, neither have I ever been moved to choose VBC fabric over some others.
> 
> But they're not going to fall apart on you and they won't be like a burlap sack either.


I bet you have some VBC in your (extensive) wardrobe. They supply everyone.

*W_B*


----------



## Bonhamesque (Sep 5, 2005)

My understanding of VBC is that they're more of a mill than a merchant.
Italian fabrics in general are thought to be more beautiful than English but not as hard wearing.
I would assume that VBC fit into this stereotype....?


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

*VBC*

You are absolutely right. VBC are a vertical cloth mill and not a merchant.
Although they supply Smiths, Wain Shiell, Dormeuil etc.

*W_B*


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

Bonhamesque said:


> My understanding of VBC is that they're more of a mill than a merchant.
> Italian fabrics in general are thought to be more beautiful than English but not as hard wearing.
> I would assume that VBC fit into this stereotype....?


My VBC flannels wear better then my Fox flannels but have found their mohairs not as robust as Halstead.

*W_B*


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

whistle_blower71 said:


> I bet you have some VBC in your (extensive) wardrobe. They supply everyone.
> 
> *W_B*


Oh, probably, yes.

What I meant/hoped to say is that I haven't been moved to actively _choose_ their own-branded cloths over other products.


----------



## sartorial_1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Sator said:


> I would recommend avoiding VBC if you can. If the OP is happy with the cut and construction of his suits so be it, but I suspect VCB labelled garments are fused and made in Eastern Europe. VBC cloths tend to be 2x1, and will not stand up to prolonged abuse.
> 
> Those seeking to source their own cloth might be better off looking here:
> 
> ...


Interesting - VBC material tends to be 2x1.

Should I look for material that is at least 2x2 for better durability?

Do you know of any suit materials that have 3x3 construction?


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

sartorial_1 said:


> Do you know of any suit materials that have 3x3 construction?


There are some 3x3 frescos in the Holland & Sherry books if I recall correctly, but you might not get much wear from them in Los Angeles. 3x3 makes a heavier garment.


----------



## omanae (Aug 19, 2008)

In my opinion Vitale Barbaris is a good cloth for the price. The construction is decent, not great, the styling is nice, with subtle infusions of color. It is often 2 x 1, some are 2 x 2, which is similar to loro piana, but often at 60% of the price of loro piana. If you like the the Italian style, I think barbaris is better value (quality for price) than Loro Piana or even Zegna.

As far as where to get Barbaris fabric, some on line merchants may sell it, we source ours from a company that deals only with business and tailors, so they won't sell to individuals.



> Interesting - VBC material tends to be 2x1.
> 
> Should I look for material that is at least 2x2 for better durability?


2 x 2 will last longer and pill less over time. These fabrics usually cost more, so it depends on what your looking for.


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

*four ply*

VBC make also make a four ply worsted suiting. It is a lightweight "travel" cloth.

*W_B*


----------



## sartorial_1 (Sep 21, 2008)

whistle_blower71 said:


> VBC make also make a four ply worsted suiting. It is a lightweight "travel" cloth.
> 
> *W_B*


A few posts above, Will is saying that 3x3 makes a heavier garment. whistle_blower, you appear to be describing a 4x4 that is lightweight. For a 4x4 to be lightweight I would think that it would need to be something like a 170's. Is this correct?


----------



## BeyondBespoke.com (Oct 8, 2008)

HISMES PARIS said:


> Does anyone know where to buy VBC? I'm looking to have a suit made, but want to bring my own cloth to the tailor.


Hello,

Most reputable tailors carry Vitale Barberis Canonico (VBC). It is a fabric distributed by a company called Gladson, Ltd in Secaucus, NJ. They won't do business with the general public, but they may be able to refer you to your closest fabric shop or closest tailor who buys VBC fabric from them. Good luck.

Nick Torres
Beyond Bespoke


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

sartorial_1 said:


> A few posts above, Will is saying that 3x3 makes a heavier garment. whistle_blower, you appear to be describing a 4x4 that is lightweight. For a 4x4 to be lightweight I would think that it would need to be something like a 170's. Is this correct?


It is a super 130s.

*W_B*


----------



## BeyondBespoke.com (Oct 8, 2008)

David A. said:


> I was hoping that the many experts on this site could tell me a little more about this fabric. There have been several mentions of VBC fabric on this site, but no substantive discussion.
> 
> From context, those references suggested that VBC is quite a decent fabric, since it is available for bespoke suits and several high end RTW lines. At the same time, JC Penney has incorporated it into their Stafford line.
> 
> ...


Hello,

Vitale Barberis Canonico is the largest mill in Italy. When fabric mills have excess cloth in a particular pattern or weight at the end run of its season, it is standard practice by nearly all fabric mills to deeply discount fabrics at cut throat prices to third parties to make room for new goods. That is why you may see the fabric in mass produced suits sold at discount stores.

The Legacy III and Revenge III collection of VBC are the two benchmark fabrics I recommend in their collection.

Good Luck.

Nick Torres
Beyond Bespoke


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

What quality is in Legacy III?

*W_B*


----------



## sartorial_1 (Sep 21, 2008)

whistle_blower71 said:


> It is a super 130s.
> 
> *W_B*


OK - so 130's 4x4 should be very durable and not hold wrinkles too much. This material is described as lightweight - so is this 10-12 oz weight? If VBC is a very good value then this material appears to be a winner. What is your opinion?


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

whistle_blower71 said:


> It is a super 130s.
> 
> *W_B*


Scabal sells a 4x4 130s ("Quattro").

One and the same? No idea. I'm intrigued by the notion, however.


----------



## sartorial_1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Concordia said:


> Scabal sells a 4x4 130s ("Quattro").
> 
> One and the same? No idea. I'm intrigued by the notion, however.


I just did a search in the online Scabal catalogue -

and I did not find any results for "Quattro" or "Quatro."


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

Pull down the list of "bunch" names. It's there.


----------



## sartorial_1 (Sep 21, 2008)

whistle_blower71 said:


> VBC make also make a four ply worsted suiting. It is a lightweight "travel" cloth.
> 
> *W_B*


I went to the VBC website to try to find a picture of the four ply VBC fabric that you are referring to.

I see that the VBC "Revenge III" is 130's although the website does not appear to mention if it is 4-ply.

VBC has a lot of different fabrics with different model names. Do you know the name(s) of the model(s) that are 4-ply?


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

sartorial_1 said:


> I went to the VBC website to try to find a picture of the four ply VBC fabric that you are referring to.
> 
> I see that the VBC "Revenge III" is 130's although the website does not appear to mention if it is 4-ply.
> 
> VBC has a lot of different fabrics with different model names. Do you know the name(s) of the model(s) that are 4-ply?


It is not the revenge quality, which is 2ply 130s (and very good).
Unlike revenge which is availble in half pieces from stock, VBC only make the 4ply to order. IIRC it is a 9oz cloth.

*W_B*


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

Concordia said:


> Scabal sells a 4x4 130s ("Quattro").
> 
> One and the same? No idea. I'm intrigued by the notion, however.


Could be. I will see if I can find the quattro book and compare. VBC do make cloths for Scabal.

*W_B*


----------



## pichao (Apr 13, 2008)

*JJ Minnis*

The quality of VBC I used in my MTM suit had 16% mohair in it which made it quite nice, although it was lightweight (230 grams).

I can only compare it with JJ Minnis from which I am making a bespoke suit today. And I think that JJ Minnis cloth is of a higher quality. I will probably use JJ Minnis or possibly Dormeuil for future bespoke suits or sport jackets.


----------



## sartorial_1 (Sep 21, 2008)

whistle_blower71 said:


> Could be. I will see if I can find the quattro book and compare. VBC do make cloths for Scabal.
> 
> *W_B*


I am fairly new to the suit fabric makers. I assume that Scabal buys suit fabric not just from VBC but from other fabric makers as well. Does Scabal make certain lines of their fabric or do they just resell?


----------



## sartorial_1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Concordia said:


> Pull down the list of "bunch" names. It's there.


I found "Quattro" on the Scabal website. It appears to be plain weave. I assume that most if not all 4-ply suit fabric will be plain weave. Too bad - I much prefer twill.


----------



## sartorial_1 (Sep 21, 2008)

whistle_blower71 said:


> It is not the revenge quality, which is 2ply 130s (and very good).
> Unlike revenge which is availble in half pieces from stock, VBC only make the 4ply to order. IIRC it is a 9oz cloth.
> 
> *W_B*


So what's the weight of the Revenge III? 10oz? 12oz?


----------



## Noble's Comb (Jul 23, 2009)

*Scabal*



sartorial_1 said:


> I am fairly new to the suit fabric makers. I assume that Scabal buys suit fabric not just from VBC but from other fabric makers as well. Does Scabal make certain lines of their fabric or do they just resell?


Scabal own Bower Roebuck in Holmfirth. I would assume that all of the English cloth sold by Scabal (whether branded as Scabal or Wain Shiell) is manufactured by Bower Roebuck.

I cannot imagine that Scabal would actually buy cloth from other mills. It wouldn't make business sense to give margin away to a competitor?


----------



## NewStyle (Apr 25, 2012)

*VBC Super 140s*

My understanding is that VBA Super140s are 2x2, rather than the 2x1 asserted here.

This should be a good lightweight but durable construction, no?


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

NewStyle said:


> My understanding is that VBA Super140s are 2x2, rather than the 2x1 asserted here.
> 
> This should be a good lightweight but durable construction, no?


My latest suit from Chan is VBC Revenge Super 140. I have only worn it once, but it has a very nice hand and drapes beautifully.

I have gotten excellent service from two VBC 130 blazers I got six and seven years ago. They have seen a lot of use and have held up very well. I also have a suit from VBC 110. Haven't worn it much, but it seems like a handsome, very satisfactory garment. If I wanted another "year-round" suit, I wouldn't hesitate to use VBC 110. According to one eminent tailor on another forum, the story that VBC 110 is a 2x1 fabric is just bunk, even though it has been promulgated in the past by a certain forum "god" (and I don't mean Sator).


----------



## oldmanjumpers (Aug 4, 2011)

As previously mentioned VBC do supply Ede & Ravenscroft with some fabric for a few lines of suits. I have a four-piece (extra trousers inclded) oxford hopsack suit from afformentioned retail using afformentioned cloth and it is without a doubt the best suit I own. if you pop into a store i'm sure they could potentially do something in a made-to-measure using VBC.


----------



## oldmanjumpers (Aug 4, 2011)

My word! Just realised how old this post is!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

JLibourel said:


> My latest suit from Chan is VBC Revenge Super 140. I have only worn it once, but it has a very nice hand and drapes beautifully.
> 
> I have gotten excellent service from two VBC 130 blazers I got six and seven years ago. They have seen a lot of use and have held up very well. I also have a suit from VBC 110. Haven't worn it much, but it seems like a handsome, very satisfactory garment. If I wanted another "year-round" suit, I wouldn't hesitate to use VBC 110. According to one eminent tailor on another forum, the story that VBC 110 is a 2x1 fabric is just bunk, even though it has been promulgated in the past by a certain forum "god" (and I don't mean Sator).


Really! While I have several MTM/bespoke dreams lined up the one that I simply must put at the top of the list is a new suit. I will definitely take a good look at VBC 110. MyTailor.com makes it up into very reasonably priced garments. Thanx for the endorsement.


----------



## redcorals (Jan 7, 2012)

VBC fabric supplied to RTW retailers like Banana Republic '10 and '11 Monogram Suits, Sean John, most Marshall and Winners plain weave stuff is very low end - lacks vitality, volume/drape/fall, pills - irrespective of construction. At the other end of the spectrum is high end 4x4 twill which shifts grain easily, so should be avoided for trousers and fitted jackets used for daily wear. 

VBC 130s 2x2 twill is by far the most durable and luxurious looking fabric that I have come across, better than LP Tasmanian130s mentioned above. I have a pair of VBC130s (Zanella Platinum) slacks that are in fact 2x2 twill 10oz fabric. Same lustre as LPT 130s but more resilient, voluminous and falls great. You cant go wrong with a nailhead or tick if you pick that cloth.


----------



## NewStyle (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm considering a local MTM made with VBC 140 in 2x2 that I'm told is 9.5oz (I guess this makes sense if the 130 is 10oz). Any reason to believe this won't hold up as well as the 130 2x2?

I'm pretty sure this is the fabric:


P.S. That's a twill construction, right?


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Sarge FYI I checked the label on that suit I got from Hemranjani Brothers / mytailor and it is a super 120s, the medium blue with the subtle glen check and blue overstripe windowpane.

Might like to do a lighter weight next time.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Ah! Well, I'm having to stretch my finances out a little farther than I originally hoped. This year's remaining purchase might well be a suit to take me through the winter. Of course, that's the SoCal version of 'winter' where a 10-11 oz. fabric is sufficient. If it gets too cool for that, throw on a sweater vest, don'tcherknow.


----------



## Mista Tee (Jan 6, 2013)

I have had a Vitale Barberis Canonico superfine 100's around 250grams for some time. I agree with guys above, it really compares well to the Loro Piana Suits. To be fair thats a very decent price given the quality of the cloth. The suit is very breathable and ideal for Autumn / summer. What was odd, was i managed to get it as a ready to wear one and Anders Selin at Indumenti.se talked me through the cloth, and frankly was impressed with the lack of pomp which one gets from a lot of English tailors.


all in all, I would strongly recommend a VBC 1663 suit...


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

Brooks Brothers tends to use VBC fabrics in Golden Fleece OTR suits and as an upgrade in some 1818 suits. These are very nice fabrics.


----------



## tuckspub (Jan 18, 2013)

I saw two suits this week at the SA thrift store, the fabric was very luxurious and one still had tags on both jacket and trousers, the other suit seemed brand new also but had been hemmed. They were in the same identical fabric and were marked Cartier on a black label with white script lettering. Additionally there was a tag with Vitale Barberis Canonico, Fabric made in Italy, Super 110's. Is this a fake, utilizing the name recognition? The one suit with the tags had not been hemmed and all the pockets were still sewn up. I would have instantly dismissed them as fakes if it was not for the detailing and quality of the fabric. Any ideas?? Baffled and bewildered in Dallas. It was half price day at the SA so they were a steal.


----------



## medhat (Jan 15, 2006)

tuckspub said:


> I saw two suits this week at the SA thrift store, the fabric was very luxurious and one still had tags on both jacket and trousers, the other suit seemed brand new also but had been hemmed. They were in the same identical fabric and were marked Cartier on a black label with white script lettering. Additionally there was a tag with Vitale Barberis Canonico, Fabric made in Italy, Super 110's. Is this a fake, utilizing the name recognition? The one suit with the tags had not been hemmed and all the pockets were still sewn up. I would have instantly dismissed them as fakes if it was not for the detailing and quality of the fabric. Any ideas?? Baffled and bewildered in Dallas. It was half price day at the SA so they were a steal.


My guess would be it's the real thing. If someone wanted to go to the trouble to label a fake, they'd go with LP. While the Forum has many VBC aficionados, myself included, you try dropping that name in casual conversation outside of a specialty men's store and watch for the blank face response! I'd celebrate the steal.


----------



## tuckspub (Jan 18, 2013)

I would agree with you on the fabric being VBC but Cartier doesn't make suits to my knowledge, at least I can find nothing on their website to reference it coming from them. Jewelry and watches but I find no men's suits.


----------



## X-Factor (Oct 24, 2013)

Any place ONLINE that VBC fabric collection can be: 
-Browsed through
- Available at good price


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Not that I'm aware of. They seem to sell solely through tailors. However, if this is incorrect, I will be only too glad to be corrected.


----------



## TsAr (Mar 21, 2013)

X-Factor said:


> Any place ONLINE that VBC fabric collection can be:
> -Browsed through
> - Available at good price


You might find some reseller on Ebay but mostly Mills sell there clothes through tailors...


----------



## Scottyman73 (Oct 21, 2014)

As somebody who works extensively with VBC fabrics as a clothier through both custom and OTR pieces, there is no better mill in the world for value, quality, and durability. There's a reason they make cloth for Dormeuil and H&S; they are a tried and true family business that have literally centuries of history in the Biella region. If you are looking for a suit on a budget, then most definitely keep an eye out for the VBC tag. Also, I noticed there was some mention of Eastern European garments, but the reality is that below (at least) a $500 price tag, you pretty much have your choice of Bulgaria/Romania or China/Malaysia/Some other Far East hell hole. 10/10 I would give the edge to Eastern European manufacturing; not only do they have (marginally) more skilled workers and better labour conditions, but their closer proximity to Western Europe and excellent trade relations means that the Western European companies designing the suits have far more control over production than you would see in China etc. In fact, my personal favourite shirt label has all of their production in Romania (Eton), and the quality I've found to be second to none. 

To return to the original question, yes, VBC wool is of excellent quality, and at the worst, it is merely a well constructed and simple cloth that you can rely on. Some of VBC's cloths I have found to be among the finest that I have worn, including a beautiful super 140's VBC glen check that is being made for me right now (I'm excited). Also worth noting, the finest fabric I have ever worn by FAR was a VBC super 220's deep blue marino that felt like nothing I have ever felt in my life.... and the best part? It cost the guy I built it for around $2000 CAD (MTM, not Accumeasure, from Coppley).

VBC all the way!!!


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks and Welcome ! 

I have a suit made from VBC cloth, it seems to have a reputation of good value considering quality and cost.

I and I am sure other forum members would be extremely interested in hearing more from you.

Can you tell us more about your work as a clothier ? Do you work mainly from a shop or online, or both ? When you say "custom", does that refer to made-to-measure ?


:chinese:



(PS Please disregard any hissy fits about revival of an old thread ! ) 

irate:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Right. Because this old thread is on a subject of continuing interest and has permanent value, especially for new members who lack your experience and expertise.


----------



## X-Factor (Oct 24, 2013)

Scottyman73 said:


> As somebody who works extensively with VBC fabrics as a clothier through both custom and OTR pieces, there is no better mill in the world for value, quality, and durability. There's a reason they make cloth for Dormeuil and H&S; they are a tried and true family business that have literally centuries of history in the Biella region. If you are looking for a suit on a budget, then most definitely keep an eye out for the VBC tag. Also, I noticed there was some mention of Eastern European garments, but the reality is that below (at least) a $500 price tag, you pretty much have your choice of Bulgaria/Romania or China/Malaysia/Some other Far East hell hole. 10/10 I would give the edge to Eastern European manufacturing; not only do they have (marginally) more skilled workers and better labour conditions, but their closer proximity to Western Europe and excellent trade relations means that the Western European companies designing the suits have far more control over production than you would see in China etc. In fact, my personal favourite shirt label has all of their production in Romania (Eton), and the quality I've found to be second to none.
> 
> To return to the original question, yes, VBC wool is of excellent quality, and at the worst, it is merely a well constructed and simple cloth that you can rely on. Some of VBC's cloths I have found to be among the finest that I have worn, including a beautiful super 140's VBC glen check that is being made for me right now (I'm excited). Also worth noting, the finest fabric I have ever worn by FAR was a VBC super 220's deep blue marino that felt like nothing I have ever felt in my life.... and the best part? It cost the guy I built it for around $2000 CAD (MTM, not Accumeasure, from Coppley).
> 
> VBC all the way!!!


Good insights. Thank you. I am wondering if people have an opposing opinion to this starting point wool for newbies.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Anyone who denigrates VBC fabric is either ignorant or a hopeless snob.


----------



## X-Factor (Oct 24, 2013)

Oldsarge said:


> Anyone who denigrates VBC fabric is either ignorant or a hopeless snob.


Thank you for that insight. At the moment where I have found a lovely tailor in Asia - not china or hk or thailand  .. 
But they do not keep/ have VBC in stock.

This is the issue here - Most people do not wear wool and stick with cotton/ poly-wool or poly - artificial fibres.

The people who do wear wool are "upper end" and wear the fanciest wools - Zegna..

PS: Major inequities in the buying power. So, a huge gap in between exists and tailors do not have VBC.

There is another store where they have a few VBC fabrics; and that is their most affordable worsted wool.

Are there some sources I could tap to get VBC fabrics from? I do not mind getting it from outside nations as long as I get more of a collection at better prices.

My tailor is pretty good and I'd rather not spend more $$ elsewhere.


----------



## gcsalcombe (Feb 26, 2017)

What do you think of the brox brothers, holland and sherry, hardy minnis, harrisons of edinbuerg and scabal cloth?
Which are higher quality and last longer?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

That's a question without a possible answer. All the mills you ask about make fine cloth in several grades. Durability will be found in worsted cloths of 110-120 grade. 'Higher' grades will feel finer to the touch but will break down sooner. It is complicated by the fact that they make cloth for each other to label and market. Essentially all you can do is go to your tailor and thumb through the fabric books, find some you like and ask the tailor for recommendations. What you are asking is far too general to be answered by a forum online.


----------

